# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Âu >  Du lịch nước Úc

## Golden Tours

*Khám Phá Rạn San Hô Great Barrier tại Úc* 
*MELBOURNE – DANDENONG – PHILLIP ISLAND – CAIRNS – GREAT BARRIER REEF – SYDNEY – BLUE MOUNTAINS*

*08 Ngày – 07 Đêm*

*Ngày khởi hành: 10/12/2014 ; 15/01/2015*
 
Úc – đất nước xinh đẹp với những vùng sa mạc rộng lớn, những vườn hoa rực rỡ, thành phố hiện đại và những bãi biển nổi tiếng thế giới. Úc – xứ sở của những chú kangaroo, gấu koala và thú mỏ vịt. Bên cạnh đó, Úc còn được biết đến với dãy núi Blue nổi tiếng và rạn san hô Great Barrier tuyệt đẹp. Được UNESCO công nhận là Di sản thiên nhiên thế giới vào năm 1981, Great Barrier là một kiệt tác sống động có kích thước lớn đến mức có thể nhìn thấy từ ngoài vũ trụ. Trừ tháng hai đến tháng tư, Quý khách có thể đến đây vào bất cứ thời gian nào trong năm nhưng lý tưởng nhất là vào mùa hè từ tháng 12 đến tháng 1, thời gian thích hợp cho các hoạt động bơi lội và lặn biển ngoài trờI.                                                                       

*NGÀY 01: TP.HCM* Q* MELBOURNE*

Quý khách tập trung tại sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất, làm thủ tục đáp chuyến bay đi Melbourne. Nghỉ đêm trên máy bay.

*NGÀY 02*: *KHÁM PHÁ MELBOURNE* 

-        Đến sân bay Melbourne, làm thủ tục nhập cảnh. Xe và hướng dẫn viên đón đoàn đi tham quan:

 *Quảng trường Liên bang (Federation Square), ga phố Flinders, Arts Centre*




*Quảng trường liên bang*


 *Ga Phố Flinders* 
 *Tòa nhà Eureka Skydeck –* Tòa nhà cao 88 tầng với hệ thống thang máy nhanh nhất Nam bán cầu. Quý khách sẽ có một góc nhìn không gì sánh được về toàn cảnh thành phố Melbourne và cảnh vật xung quanh khi *lên tầng đỉnh quan sát nghệ thuật hiện đại của tòa nhà* _(chỉ bao gồm chi phí tham quan tầng dưới và mua sắm, nếu đi hệ thống thang máy riêng lên tầng đỉnh tham quan phụ thu: khoảng 800,000 VNĐ/ khách)._

Website: www.*eurekaskydeck*.com.au/

-        Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Tiếp tục tham quan:
 *Chợ Queen Victoria*: là trái tim và linh hồn của Melbourne với hơn 600 sạp bán đủ loại hàng hóa từ trái cây, rau quả, thực phẩm đến đồ lưu niệm, thời trang và hàng thủ công.



 
 *China Town –* khu phức hợp của cộng đồng người Hoa sinh sống tại Melbourne

 *Vườn Bách thảo hoàng gia (Royal Botanic gardens)* 

 
-        Dùng bữa tối tại nhà hàng. Về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi.

*NGÀY 03:* *DANDENONG* v* ĐẢO PHILLIP*

-        Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Khởi hành đi *Belgrave* – ngoại ô Melbourne.

 *Trải nghiệm đi tàu hơi nước cổ Puffing Billy*, băng qua những cây cầu cổ và chiêm ngưỡng quang cảnh rừng núi ở dãy Dandenong.

 
 *Nông trại Warrook*: khám phá nét độc đáo của mô hình trang trại kiểu Úc. Quý khách có cơ hội xem trình diễn xén lông cừu, vắt sữa bò, hoặc cho kangaroo ăn. Dùng bữa trưa tại nông trại.



 
 *Thử** rượu vang tại xưởng rượu Gurdies* nép mình trong những vườn nho bạt ngàn.

-        Tiếp tục đến với *đảo Phillip* – cách Melbourne khoảng 200km, nổi tiếng với nhiều loài động vật hoang dã. Ăn tối tại nhà hàng.

*    Quan sát cuộc diễu hành của hàng trăm chú chim cánh cụt nhỏ Fairy penguin* trở về nhà lúc nhá nhem tối trên bãi biển Summerland.

 
-        Về lại Melbourne, nghỉ đêm ở khách sạn.

*NGÀY 04:* *MELBOURNE*Q*CAIRNS*v*RỪNG MƯA KURANDA
*
-        Dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn, trả phòng. Xe chở đoàn ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay đi *Cairns* – thành phố cửa ngõ của vùng phía bắc Queensland.
-        Đến nơi, đoàn di chuyển đến *ngôi làng thơ mộng tọa lạc trong rừng mưa nhiệt đới Kuranda*.
-        Ăn trưa BBQ tại đây. Quý khách trải nghiệm:
 *Thưởng thức điệu múa truyền thống đặc sắc của thổ dân*
 
 *Tản bộ và tìm hiểu về lịch sử và phong tục hấp dẫn của văn hóa bản địa Úc: đoàn có cơ hội thử ném boomerang, quan sát thổ dân ném giáo và thổi sáo**didgeridoo.*

 *Đi thuyền trên sông Barron, nếu may mắn Quý khách có thể nhìn thấy thú mỏ vịt – loài thú đặc trưng nơi đây.*
-        Đoàn trở về Cairns, dùng bữa tối tại nhà hàng. Nhận phòng khách sạn và nghỉ ngơi.

*NGÀY 05*:  *MELBOURNE*Q*CAIRNS*v*RỪNG MƯA KURANDA*

-        Dùng bữa sáng tại khách sạn. Tản bộ ra bến tàu, lên thuyền đi tham quan *Rạn san hô Great Barrier* – hệ thống đá ngầm san hô lớn nhất thế giới nằm ở khu vực Biển san hô ngoài khơi Queensland.
 *Tham quan đài quan sát dưới nước, tìm hiểu về hệ sinh thái rạn san hô* *Ngồi trên khoang tàu bán chìm ngắm san hô* *Tự do bơi lội với ống thở* (Quý khách được cấp ống thở, không bao gồm chi phí lặn biển scuba dive)
-        Thưởng thức buffet trưa trên thuyền. 
-        Vào buổi chiều, lên thuyền trở về và cập cảng. Ăn tối tại nhà hàng.
-        Về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.

*NGÀY 06:* *CAIRNS* *Q** SYDNEY
*
-        Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, làm thủ tục trả phòng. Khởi hành đến sân bay, đáp chuyến bay đi *Sydney* – “thành phố của những cánh buồm”.
-        Đến nơi, Quý khách tham quan:
  Chụp hình *Nhà hát Opera** Sydney (Sydney Opera House)*

 
 *Mrs. Macquarie’s Chair* nằm ở*Mũi Macquarie, đây là*khối đá sa thạch được tù nhân đục đẽo vào năm 1810 để vợ Thống Đốc Macquarie đến đây ngắm cảnh.
 
 *Cầu Harbour* - một thắng cảnh nổi tiếng của Sydney được khánh thành năm 1932, dài hơn 1km và đã từng là kiến trúc cao nhất Sydney.

 
 *Chợ cá Sydney*: một trong những chợ cá lớn nhất thế giới, với cảng cá và sàn đấu giá hải sản. Đoàn sẽ bắt gặp đủ loại hải sản tươi sống từ mọi vùng miền của Úc, cũng như các loại nhập khẩu từ New Zealand và Canada.
 
-        Dùng bữa tối tại nhà hàng. Nhận phòng khách sạn và nghỉ ngơi.

*NGÀY 07:* *SYDNEY* v *BLUE MOUNTAINS* v* SYDNEY
*
-        Dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn. Di chuyển đi tham quan:  
 *Công viên động vật hoang dã Featherdale Wildlife Park,*nơi nuôi dưỡng hơn 2.200 động vật thuộc 330 loài khác nhau, các loài tiêu biểu của Úc như gấu koala, kangaroo, thú mỏ vịt, chim cánh cụt Fairy Penguins, cá sấu nước mặn.
 
Website: http://www.featherdale.com.au/
-        Dùng bữa trưa tại nhà hàng. Tiếp tục đến *vườn quốc gia Blue Mountains*, được UNESCO công nhận Di sản thế giới vào năm 2000.
 *Scenic Railway,* trải nghiệm khám phá Blue Mountains với chuyến đường sắt trên không. Thưởng ngoạn cảnh rừng nhiệt đới với núi đá và thung lũng Jamison tuyệt đẹp.

 *Scenic Cableway,*khám phá tầm nhìn toàn cảnh Blue Mountains từ cáp treo với thung lũng Jamison, núi Ba chị em (Three sisters), Orphan Rock, đỉnh Solitary và các thác Katoomba.
 
-        Trở về Sydney, *tham quan thị trấn Bankstown* – nơi tập trung khá đông cộng đồng người Việt.

-        Ăn tối với món lẩu và thịt nướng. Về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.

*NGÀY 08:* *SYDNEY* Q* TP.HCM / HÀ NỘI*

Dùng bữa sáng tại khách sạn, trả phòng. Xe đưa đoàn ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay về Việt Nam. Đến sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất/ Nội Bài, kết thúc chuyến đi và hẹn gặp lại

*GIÁ TOUR: VNĐ/ Khách*

*67,800,000 VNĐ (dịch vụ tour) + 8,700,000 VNĐ (thuế hàng không) = 76,500,000 VNĐ*

*(Áp dụng cho đoàn 15 khách trở lên)* 



*Giá bao gồm*:

   Vé máy bay khứ hồi (đi và về cùng đoàn),   Phí an ninh sân bay, phí xăng dầu, thuế phi trường: 8,700,000 VNĐ (có thể thay đổi lúc xuất vé)   Vé máy bay chặng nội địa Melbourne – Cairns – Sydney   Lệ phí visa Úc, chi phí dịch thuật hồ sơ.   Khách sạn 3 sao (phòng đôi hoặc phòng ba vì lý do giới tính).   Ăn uống, tham quan, xe vận chuyển máy lạnh, đời mới theo chương trình.   Hướng dẫn viên kinh nghiệm, nhiệt tình.   1 chai nước/ khách / ngày.   Bảo hiểm du lịch. Mức bồi thường tối đa 1.050.000.000VNĐ/ trường hợp khách dưới 65 tuổi và 525.000.000VNĐ/ trường hợp khách từ 65 tuổi trở lên). Tất cả các vấn đề liên quan đến bảo hiểm do công ty bảo hiểm chịu trách nhiệm và chi trả.




   Quà tặng của Golden Tours: nón, ba lô du lịch, bao da hộ chiếu.

*Giá không bao gồm*:

   Hộ chiếu (còn giá trị ít nhất 06 tháng tính đến ngày về VN)   Phụ thu phòng đơn: 11,000,000 VNĐ/khách   Tham quan ngoài chương trình, chi phí cá nhân, hành lý quá cước, giặt ủi, điện thoại ….   Tiền tip cho hướng dẫn viên và tài xế (130.000 VNĐ/người/ngày)   Phụ thu phí xăng dầu tăng tại thời điểm xuất vé (nếu có).




*Ghi chú:*

    Nếu đoàn từ 10 – 14 khách, phụ thu: 2,500,000 VNĐ/khách    Nếu bị từ chối visa, Quý khách vẫn phải đóng 6.000.000 VNĐ/khách (phí visa, phí dịch vụ, phí dịch     thuật, thư mời bảo lãnh, phí tư vấn hồ sơ).    Trình tự các điểm tham quan trong chương trình có thể thay đổi tùy vào các yếu tố khách quan:         thời tiết, giao thông, xe cộ,... nhưng vẫn đảm bảo các điểm trong chương trình.    Trong trường hợp đoàn đã khởi hành, vì bất kỳ lý do gì mà Quý khách tham dự tour tách đoàn           hoặc bỏ dịch vụ thì các khoản chi phí dịch vụ sẽ không được hoàn trả.




    Đối với khách Việt Kiều phải làm visa nhập cảnh lại Việt Nam khoảng 735.000VNĐ/ khách/ lần, lấy     tại cửa khẩu Tân Sơn Nhất có giá trị 01 tháng/01 lần (có thể thay đổi mà không thông báo trước).

*Điều kiện hủy tour: 
*
Trong trường hợp hủy chuyến đi, Quý khách vui lòng chịu phí hủy tour như sau:
    Ngay sau khi ký hợp đồng: 30% giá trọn gói/ khách    Trước ngày khởi hành 07 ngày : 70% giá trọn gói/ khách    Trước ngày khởi hành 02 – 06 ngày: 90% giá trọn gói/ khách




    Vì lý do an ninh và bảo hiểm tại nước sở tại, vì vậy nếu Quý khách không đặt dịch vụ trước sẽ không được phép lên xe và hưởng dịch vụ tour.    Trong vòng 24 tiếng : 100% giá trọn gói/ khách



*Công Ty Du Lịch Golden Tours* *;*
*Tel: (+848) 3925 3456 - Fax: (+848) 3925 6787*
*Hotline: 0903.798436 – 0903.798437*
*Ad: 233 Nguyen Thi Minh Khai St., Nguyen Cu Trinh Ward, District 1, HCMC*
*Email:  info@goldentours.vn - Website: www.goldentours.vn* 
*Facebook: facebook.com/goldentoursvn.vn*
*GOLDEN TOURS CHÚC QUÝ KHÁCH CÓ MỘT CHUYẾN DU LỊCH VUI VẺ.*

----------


## Bảo Huyền



----------

